#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Αυτοσυμπυκνούμενο σκυρόδεμα

## zavi@tee.gr

Εγώ έχω ερώτηση για τον αξιότιμο Κο Μαρσέλλο:

Πότε προβλέπεται να κυκλοφορήσει στην αγορά το *αυτοσυμπυκνούμενο* σκυρόδεμα.Τί κατηγορίες αντοχών πιάνει,πόσος προβλέπεται να είναι ο μέγιστος χρόνος διάστρωσης από το παρασκευαστήριο στον ξυλότυπο,αν οι έλεγχοι δοκιμίων θα έιναι ίδιοι με τον ΚΤΣ,και τέλος,αν είναι ασφαλές στη χρήση του κ αν όντως δεν χρειάζεται το συνεργείο ξυλοτύπου για τη διάστρωσή του.Μύθος ή πραγματικότητα?

----------


## marsellos

Το Αυτο-συμπυκνουμενο σκυροδεμα (Self-compacting concrete, SCC) , κυκλοφορει στη χωρα μας με επιτυχια εδω και 2-3 χρονια.
Εχει προφανως πιο ακριβη τιμη, στην Αθηνα υπαρχουν πανω απο 3 Εταιρειες που το παραγουν. 
Η συνηθης κατηγορια ειναι C25/30, αλλα πολυ ευκολα "πιανει" και C30/37.

Το  ΑΣΣ, δεν αποτελει Αντικειμενο του ΚΤΣ-97 (1.2 /δ/ του ΚΤΣ-97). Μπορεις να παρεις δοκιμια και οπωσδηποτε τουλαχιστον να μετρησεις την εξαπλωση (Flow), π.χ. 65-70cm η και παραπανω.

Προσοχη στην πιεση που θα ασκησει το ΑΣΣ στους Ξυλοτυπους ( DIN 18218). 

Συνηθως μποει να διασρωθει απο μονο του για 10 μετρα οριζοντιως η 5 μετρα κατακορυφως σε Κολωνα. 

Η καθε Εταιρεια εγγυαται τα δικα της χαρακτηριστικα. Μαλλιστα μια Εταιρεια υποχρεωτικα σου βαζει μεσα στην τιμη και τον ψεκασμο με μεμβρανη συντηρησης, για αποφυγη της πλαστικης συστολης και πιθανης ρηγματωσης επιφανειακης.
  Εχει βεβαια ακριβοτερη τιμη κατα 15-20¤, που πιθανως γλυτωνεις μερικα εσυ απο τα εργατικα.

Πρεπει να καταλαβουμε οτι το ΑΣΣ ειναι ενα "μπετον boutique", για ειδικες χρησεις σε λεπτες διατομες με πυκνο οπλισμο, πανω απο 240kg/m³, για ζαρτινιερες, για flowing concrete, και διαφερει απο το υπερ-ρευστο σκυροδεμα που απλως εχει καθιση   S5>22cm.

----------


## marsellos

Εχει ξεκινησει η συνταξη της νεας Τεχνικης Οδηγιας : Τ.Ο-5, για Αυτοσυμπυκνουμενο σκυροδεμα, απο την Επιτροπη Τεχνολογιας σκυροδεματος του ΣΠΜΕ. 
Προβλεπεται μεχρι τελος 2013 ,να εχει ολοκληρωθει και να αναρτηθει στο spme.gr.

----------


## marsellos

Υπάρχει και η ΕΤΕΠ 1501-01-01-06-00 , στην οποία παραπέμπει και ο ΚΤΣ-2016.

----------

